# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I keep having dreams about the end of the world

## SilverSmog

Hello everyone,

For 3 nights in a row I have been having dreams about the end of the world.

The first night I dreamed that I was in the street with some friends and some random people. It was dark but it wasn't night time. The sun wouldn't rise and we didn't even expect it to. I heard somebody saying something about "eternal darkness".

The second night I saw that most of our planet's population has died. I was at my house and I grabbed a black backpack that I have in real life and my cellphone but I forgot my charger. I got in my dad's car and started driving to a hotel( I am 16 and in Greece we can't drive until we are 18) where every survivor was supposed to go. When I realised that I have forgotten my charger I called my father and he told me not to worry because he, my mother and I could use the same charger. However I got angry because I thought we wouldn't have time to charge all our phones. I got to the hotel and accidentally pissed off a guy who started chasing me. I managed to get out  of an emergency exit, climb down some stairs and get back in the hotel without him noticing.

The third night I dreamed that I was at my house with my dog, which I really love, I was sitting on the stairs and staring at the sky which was dark, not like "night time" dark, more like "a storm is coming" dark. There were some clouds and the colour of the sky was purple.

Several hours after I woke up, I found out that my mother has cancer. We were suspecting that but we all hoped that we were wrong. I have never seen my father that sad before. I am mentioning this because it might have something to do with my dreams, especially the second one.

Also, the past few days I have been having conversations withsome friends about the possibilities of a new war and the fact that humankind is more fragile than we might think.


Can anyone help me with these dreams?
Thanksin advance.

----------


## xXxArtistxXx

Hmmm.... let's see...... 

" World
To dream that it is the end of the world suggests that you are under a tremendous level of stress. You may be feeling vulnerable or helpless in some situation.

citation: [link removed]

----------


## JoannaB

I would agree: it's not that the end of the world is really coming I think (though of course can't know that), but rather that you are experiencing emotions as if your world is about to end. yes, I think your mother's illness is related, as is your and your friend's perception that we live in a fragile world.

Btw, I have had two dreams this year along the lines that I should not leave my country because a war is coming. These are stressful times we live in for sure, and I do think that something's got to give, and I sure hope that it won't come to war though at least not the kind that would affect us (since there are wars going on right now of course). I once heard that while we do not know what a Third World War would be fought with, a fourth world war would surely be fought with rocks and sticks. I don't remember who said that. I don't know why I am sharing these thoughts here with you, perhaps to say that to some extent I can relate, though I hope that it is wrong.

----------


## SilverSmog

Thank you very much!

Indeed most countries are going through a tough period. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Well I wish that the future(mine as well as my family's and the world's) will eventually become clear :smiley:

----------


## user5659

> I would agree: it's not that the end of the world is really coming I think (though of course can't know that), but rather that you are experiencing emotions as if your world is about to end. yes, I think your mother's illness is related, as is your and your friend's perception that we live in a fragile world.
> 
> Btw, I have had two dreams this year along the lines that I should not leave my country because a war is coming. These are stressful times we live in for sure, and I do think that something's got to give, and I sure hope that it won't come to war though at least not the kind that would affect us (since there are wars going on right now of course). I once heard that while we do not know what a Third World War would be fought with, a fourth world war would surely be fought with rocks and sticks. I don't remember who said that. I don't know why I am sharing these thoughts here with you, perhaps to say that to some extent I can relate, though I hope that it is wrong.



Einstein was right about rocks and sticks, i hope we will never witness 3rd world war.

Could be stress or could be related to some movie.

Movies about end of the world are very popular now, that might push you towards having such a dream.

----------


## gab

_*Moved to Dream Interpretation_

----------


## SilverSmog

Hello, 
I know this thred is relatively old, but I have an update.

Those dreams occur whenever I go to my village. When I sleep there I keep having similar dreams.

----------

